# Toro 622 model 38062. Missing parts ?



## Sf49168 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello 

Just got a snowblower and there is 4 screw holes which looks like something should be there and I can not find a picture of it anywhere. Blower won't start so I am not sure if that is the reason or what. I was told it likely needs a tune up. 

Anyone have a idea what it could be ?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

check the other thread. I just answered it for you.


----------

